# WHO hunts BMC's



## Boar Buster Line (May 23, 2010)

Who Has hunted and still hunting black mouth cur for 10 yrs or more. just looking for contacts with lots of knowledge on there line of hog dogs??


----------



## Hawg Daddy (May 23, 2010)

I'm no great dog man but I've only hunted BMC sence '95 and still have a few old dogs now.I bought my dogs from a guy in Tx (Lewis Ross in center tx) all he did was cow/hog hunt and he was breeding his dogs to do it all tree,bay ,catch,protection or what ever was needed now that Ive gotten older and my boys don't like it I have let my old dog get to old to breed and I got rid of all my old stock.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (May 25, 2010)

no more info on the dogs thans this and its a hog hunt forum<<<<


----------



## Jester896 (May 25, 2010)

did you give hogrunner a shout?


----------



## Boar Buster Line (May 25, 2010)

no i havent got up with him yet


----------



## WolfPack (May 25, 2010)

I know a friend who has been hunting BMC's and I think is expecting a litter soon.  Would you want his number to chat??  What would you want to know...I only ask because he will probably ask me why you want to give him a shout.


----------



## Jester896 (May 25, 2010)

i will mention it to him saturday when i see him..tell him to get with you.  He has a couple of puppies if that is what you are looking for...not sure he would turn um loose..but asking never hurts


----------



## hogrunner (May 25, 2010)

Ok, Jester I'll jump in.  I have been running a BMC male named Okefenokee Cowboy for about 3 years and I also have a grandaughter off of him that is really doing well.  I am developing my line now out of Cowboy which is a grandson of Weatherford's Ben but I suggest you stick with a Foundation Black Mouth registered dog, yea papers don't mean anything but it does increase chances that the dog will perform.  Contact Jason Young in Young Harris GA 706-897-7993 or 706-781-8202.  He not only breeds BMC he also hunts hogs with his stock.  He knows great bloodlines and has good stock.  He has a male off of my Cowboy and that's how he found me after I bought Cowboy and now people from all over are finding Cowboy to also breed to.  Outstanding dogs make outstanding offspring.  Go to blackmouthcur.com and you can find out more about the breed and see an article about my cowboy at Spanish Creek Kennel where he was trained.  Maybe one day I can have enough stock to carry on the old blood lines that were awesome dogs, I plan to get some semen stored off of my old male so I can continue his legacy!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (May 25, 2010)

I hope to get my BMCs figured out..switching over to mostly BMCs a little at a time..picking up a Ben bred /Heavy YellowJacket bred female pup from texas to add to Bill if he is still around a few more years.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (May 26, 2010)

Basicly what i am wanting to find out is where i can get some good bred rangy bmcs when i say rangy i mean 1000 yard loops with no hog sign


----------



## Hawg Daddy (May 26, 2010)

sounds like you might want to look at the parker cur I heard they are for the most part long range dogs.


----------



## WolfPack (May 26, 2010)

You may want to check this site out for contacts and information?

http://kdsblackmouthcurs.com/home


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (May 26, 2010)

Hawg Daddy said:


> I'm no great dog man but I've only hunted BMC sence '95 and still have a few old dogs now.I bought my dogs from a guy in Tx (Lewis Ross in center tx) all he did was cow/hog hunt and he was breeding his dogs to do it all tree,bay ,catch,protection or what ever was needed now that Ive gotten older and my boys don't like it I have let my old dog get to old to breed and I got rid of all my old stock.



all this time --i thought your dogs were yellow labs...

just joking Bubba, you have/had a fine pack of North FL , hawg dogs for sure.....miss hunting with you guys....


----------



## Boar Buster Line (May 26, 2010)

we have 2 parker curs the are just getting started good both dog are my hunting partners straight off larrys yard


----------



## cowhousecur (May 27, 2010)

The Cowboy dog that hogrunner is talking about is a great dog. And there been some good pups that has came from him. If I was looking for a dog to breed to or some puppys I would try to get some out of Okefenokee Cowboy. He is a great Dog. I should know cause I hunted the dog for years and had the pleasure of training several pups off him.


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 27, 2010)

Try to find you some Mears stock.


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 27, 2010)

most black mouth curs arent gonna hunt out a 1000 yard loops without  hog sign they are mostly medium range hotter nosed dog


----------



## Boar Buster Line (May 27, 2010)

we have a pair of cats that do it without thought. i like a bmc and was just trying to find some colder nosed longer ranged dogs like our cats


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 27, 2010)

cats are more houndy thats why they yip on trail more than most breeds ussualy have colder nose, blackmouths are usualy alot rougher dog with a medium nose and medium range they will usually hunt out 100- yards till they get in some hogs then there gone .i like the black mouth breed myself .i dont kknow if it will suite you ,maby a black mouth /plott cross.


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 27, 2010)

these are the blackmouth bloodline  ive used for the last 10 years i trained and finished 5 dogs out of this blood line they were all jam up dogs find bay&catch and relay to another hog . i will be breeding my gyp to the male dog in the pic because hes one of the last of the blood line people are paying my buddy good money to breed to the dog just because of the bloodline .


----------



## WolfPack (May 28, 2010)

Noticed the "M" branding.......this is the Michelle Mears stock?


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 28, 2010)

was her stock she passed away ,scout which is the male dog on top  in the pics is one of the last dogs aroud off her yard my buddy bought him for high dollar off a guy that was good friends with michelle , the dog is up there in age and alot of guys who like them blackmouths have been breeding to him before hes gone.im not sure, if i cant find a old school fl dog to breed to im gonna breed my gyp to scout and see what happens.


----------



## WolfPack (May 28, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> was her stock she passed away ,scout which is the male dog on top  in the pics is one of the last dogs aroud off her yard my buddy bought him for high dollar off a guy that was good friends with michelle , the dog is up there in age and alot of guys who like them blackmouths have been breeding to him before hes gone.im not sure, if i cant find a old school fl dog to breed to im gonna breed my gyp to scout and see what happens.



10-4......when you say "old school"....do you mean the cracker FL. Curs?


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 28, 2010)

yup


----------



## WolfPack (May 28, 2010)

10-4.......sent you a pm.


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 28, 2010)

cajunl said:


> Some of my dogs run back to a littermate of the foundation of Mears dog. They were bellymate litter to Justice.
> 
> I dont know the breeding of scout but I am sure you could trace him back to her male.
> 
> ...


Scout is a pup out of Justice x Weatherford's Tipper ( kat)


----------



## Hawg Daddy (May 28, 2010)

Gil there's an old cowboy that lives around that has some old fl.cracker curs his name is Will Adams said some of his dogs came from I believe Mike Pardon when he worked for them in the 70's.I'm waiting on one that he can't break off of hogs now.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (May 28, 2010)

ACA still here and trying to get back into the swing og things but these 3 teens are eatin me out of hunting.lol

Leave it up to someone that will hide in the bushes and cluck like chicken and run ALL over the U S to shoot one of them buzzards to call my dogs LABS.LOL
Boy you and 4nolz wore them out can wait to see ya huntin with CUZ.


----------



## photo4u2c (May 29, 2010)

Anyone have a great male BMC stud near dothan alabama?  I have great female would like to arrange something.

thanks


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (May 30, 2010)

Hawg Daddy said:


> ACA still here and trying to get back into the swing og things but these 3 teens are eatin me out of hunting.lol
> 
> Leave it up to someone that will hide in the bushes and cluck like chicken and run ALL over the U S to shoot one of them buzzards to call my dogs LABS.LOL
> Boy you and 4nolz wore them out can wait to see ya huntin with CUZ.



Hawgdaddy---glad the boys are doing good. Nolz and i only killed 10 longbeards in 4 days of hunting...
How's ole Levi??? he is a fine BMC for sure..........


----------



## Hawg Daddy (May 30, 2010)

He's still kickin but not real high tried to get one more littler out of him last year no can do.


----------



## jgyfarms (Jun 1, 2010)

I've got two ten week old registered bmc's  and I'm gonna be getting another 8 mo old from the same guy pretty soon.  These will be my first bmc's. Trying to get a pack of bay dogs started. They are some pretty little rascals!


----------



## c00074 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Murphy's Cur*

I have a Male BMC From Murphy's line about 1.5 yr old(BIG) he has bayed and caught just does not hunt with our other dogs, hasn't been out in awile I am ready to get rid of him we are going to all Liver pointers! 706-580-3138 look @ Murphy's BMC on the web. Located in mid GA.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jun 2, 2010)

c00074 said:


> I have a Male BMC From Murphy's line about 1.5 yr old(BIG) he has bayed and caught just does not hunt with our other dogs, hasn't been out in awile I am ready to get rid of him we are going to all Liver pointers! 706-580-3138 look @ Murphy's BMC on the web. Located in mid GA.


those arent a breeder i would go to for a black mouth dog ,


----------



## K80 (Jun 4, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> those arent a breeder i would go to for a black mouth dog ,



Why?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 4, 2010)

I would go to Randall Wright, Thoms, Young or K-Ds Blackmouth  or find a Ladner which tend to be more of a treeing line but the ones JohnF and I have are some bada** hog dogs with tons of grit dont need a pit with Butter on the ground and Ginger will work the crap out of one and has alot of hunt


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 4, 2010)

Curdogsforhogs, now your talkin!!!!  Those are serious breeders, I have stock from Young and his dogs don't play.  He not only is a serious hog hunter but a good breeder!!


----------

